# domino damsel help



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

i just baught my first fish along with a tiny peice of liverock. i got a domino damsel. its about 4 inchs long. is it going to be safe with a dwarf lionfish? its a 65 gallon long.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

zachhay11 said:


> i just baught my first fish along with a tiny peice of liverock. i got a domino damsel. its about 4 inchs long. is it going to be safe with a dwarf lionfish? its a 65 gallon long.


No it will not. In fact, the Domino Damsel if not safe with any fish in a 65 gallon tank. You just purchased the most aggressive small fish in this hobby. Plus, the Lion will eat him eventually.

You need to return the Domino to the LFS. Also, give us the specifics of your setup, preferably with pictures, and we can offer some higher quality assistance.


----------



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

ok its not a problem. he'll be the only fish in there for awhile untill i want to start buying the fish i want. it was only 10 dollars. and later tonight i'll post a post explaining my tank and hopefully have pics.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

zachhay11 said:


> ok its not a problem. he'll be the only fish in there for awhile untill i want to start buying the fish i want. it was only 10 dollars. and later tonight i'll post a post explaining my tank and hopefully have pics.


WOW, 10 for a domino?! You got ripped of. they are only about 3.99 at my LFS and i agree with Pasfur.


----------



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

well he is full grown. the smaller ones were cheaper. but its no big deal. i wonder if there is an increase in saltwater livestock because i live so far from the ocean?? my lfs isn't the only place with high prices, i've shoped around. i live in michigan and the hobby doesn't seem to be very big here. at least of what i've seen.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Really? I thought the michiganreefer was a decent sized reef club? Huh, maybe i'm wrong.


----------



## lilalancarey (Apr 1, 2009)

No, ANYTHING that can fit in your lion fishes mouth he will eat. I know the word " dwarf " throws you off a bit but there mouth is still big enough for a domino damsel to fit in it. especially since yu only have 1 rock it doesnt give both fish there hiding spaces so the damsel is always in the lion fishes view.


----------



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

well one peice of live rock. i have some dry rock also. and it is big (about 4 inchs long) but your right i'm not taking any chances. and i don't know much about the michigan reef club. but i don't really look around for local clubs i was just saying because i'm the first person i actually know who has a home marine aquarium. my dad is/has been big in the aquarium hobby but only freshwater with him and anyone he knew. except one person who only kept it so he could keep an octopus(he actually killed it. kept making it ink...) also it seems that there arn't many lfs that i know of that keep saltwater fish. no places like petsmart, goodys, and big pet places like that keep them and the small shops either carry a small selection of overpriced hardy types or none. lucky for me i live within walking distance from my favorite shop that carries a good sellection.


----------

